# Pembrokeshire



## gypo (Aug 29, 2020)

Just got back from Newport Pembrokeshire, there are new no camping signs dotted about.
We didn’t stay overnight last night after speaking to someone else in a van who had a ticket 5am in the morning.
We returned there this morning and was approached by a national parks warden, he was very friendly and was giving us the heads up that all of Pembrokeshire is now out of bounds for wild camping and they are patrolling every morning. To add to this there was another van there from the night before with a ticket on it.
Shame really we have been visiting this place for the last 10yrs


----------



## 2cv (Aug 29, 2020)

Shame to hear that, but there are plenty of other places to spend my money.


----------



## mickymost (Aug 29, 2020)

2cv said:


> Shame to hear that, but there are plenty of other places to spend my money.




Exactly 2cv Not wanted dont go simple.Their loss in the long term but another counties  gain


----------



## gypo (Aug 29, 2020)

I agree, just thought I’d give people the heads up and also let admin know to remove the Pembrokeshire poi’s should they want to


----------



## SquirrellCook (Aug 30, 2020)

We have had bad experiences with the police in Pembrokeshire just trying to buy property.  It seems the police are very racist, and if your not Italian your not welcome!


----------



## Pauljenny (Aug 30, 2020)

So us Yorkshire Tykes would be in double trouble.. ??
Lovely area, but foul weather.


----------

